# Commandant's Inspection



## Gulruthina (1 Jul 2012)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone have tips in regards to Commandant's inspection?


Thanks!


----------



## GAP (1 Jul 2012)

pass it?


----------



## agc (1 Jul 2012)

Go to the bathroom before it starts.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jul 2012)

You've been instructed what to do by your course staff.

Do that.

Internet advice not required.


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You've been instructed what to do by your course staff.
> 
> Do that.
> 
> Internet advice not required.



No, no, no. Disregard any information from staff and rely solely on anonymous internet forum advice! ;D


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jul 2012)

agc said:
			
		

> Go to the bathroom before it starts.





			
				GAP said:
			
		

> pass it?





			
				2 Cdo said:
			
		

> No, no, no. Disregard any information from staff and rely solely on anonymous internet forum advice! ;D



The three of you now owe me an extra large double double and a new keyboard. 8)

MPs inbound


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jul 2012)

Stand up straight.

Make your bed real tight.


Answer every question with "YES SIR!"

Forrest Gump got it right....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Jul 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Stand up straight.
> 
> Make your bed real tight.
> 
> ...



Especially Forrest type questions . . . . . .

Are you stupid, boy?

Did you just get out of that bed, dipshit?

Do you want to kiss me, sunshine, 'cause you keep looking at me with love in your eyes?


----------



## agc (3 Jul 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The three of you now owe me an extra large double double and a new keyboard. 8)
> 
> MPs inbound



No joke!  After all, there is no better way of pissing off the commandant than pissing ON the commandant!

 ;D


----------



## GAP (3 Jul 2012)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Especially Forrest type questions . . . . . .
> 
> Are you stupid, boy?
> 
> ...



Never, Ever say "you".....for some strange reason highers tend to think in terms of ewes and start questioning your animal attractions in relation to sheep......and how they fit into the equation.........just sayin'
 :nod:


----------



## Gulruthina (5 Jul 2012)

I passed! 

I only made one error


----------



## brihard (5 Jul 2012)

Do your level best not to vomit on his shoes.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Jul 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Do your level best not to vomit on his shoes.



Speaking from experience are you? 8)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Jul 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Stand up straight.
> 
> Make your bed real tight.
> 
> ...



That....was simply perfect.   ;D


----------

